
Ask HN: What's the best way to monetise a DIY site like Hackaday? - thr2178008
Besides ads and selling parts, what are good ways to monetise a site like hackaday.com
======
JPLeRouzic
(interest conflict, I worked hard on a HaD project [0])

Maybe to rent stuff.

HaD is about a wide range of stuff, some extremely important (wheelchairs for
ALS patients) to some absolutely funny and other completely ridiculous (but
real achievements like CPUs in relays).

People might be interested in a them, but building them is often not easy,
plus for each gadget you need place to store them and 20 times that place for
the very specialized and costly tools to make them.

Renting them might be attractive.

[0] [https://hackaday.io/project/19685-early-and-low-cost-
detecti...](https://hackaday.io/project/19685-early-and-low-cost-detection-of-
heart-failure)

